# RPC is unavailable!!!!



## burger_khmer (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello all TSG fans,

Now I'm trying to make a back up file server, using DFS, I'm using window 2003 server (not R2) and another is Window 2003 R2 as the back up. I created root on Window 2003 then I'm trying make up a New Root Target but it doesn't work. It shown a message box.
The following error occurred while creating DFS root on server backup.mydomain.com: The RPC server is unavailable. 

Could anybody help please?

Thank you


----------



## ip2host (Aug 12, 2009)

first check if RPC service is started and automatic.
then check you network cards, try update drivers for it.


----------

